# Rimini - Mondo Natura Camper show - 13 - 21 September 2008



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

If anyone is travelling down Italy way mid-September you may like to have a look into Italy's biggest motorhome/caravan/camping show
'Mondo Natura' being held at Rimini Fiera from 13 - 21 September.

There is always ample parking/service points for motorhomes, besides which Rimini/San Marino and surrounding area abounds with campsites/aree di sosta etc.

The website is
www.mondonatura.it

It has pages in English, and if you go down the left hand menu to 'plan of pavilions' the map will show you how many 'camper' service points there are in the car parks.
saluti,
eddied


----------

